
China Demands Dalai Lama Reincarnate After Death - gscott
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-10/china-attacks-dalai-lama-over-bid-to-cease-reincarnation/6296420?pfmredir=sm
======
scrupulusalbion
This is an excellent article. From the Wiki article on the Dalai Lama[0]:

>Since the time of the fifth Dalai Lama, his personage has always been a
symbol of unification of the state of Tibet, where he has represented Buddhist
values and traditions.

This explains the interest by the Chinese Communist Party in wanting the Dalai
Lama spirit to stick around. If he goes away, then political turmoil is sure
to follow.

Also, this bit reminded me of an episode of Mike Judge's King of the Hill:

>They present a number of artifacts, only some of which belonged to the
previous Dalai Lama, and if the boy chooses the items which belonged to the
previous Dalai Lama, this is seen as a sign, in conjunction with all of the
other claimed indications, that the boy is the reincarnation.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama)

~~~
Para2016
I imagine that after the current Dalai Lama dies, the Chinese government will
proclaim they have found his reincarnation in a boy that they control. In the
linked article it appears they have already done so with the Panchen Lama.

Seems pretty obvious and a clumsy attempt by the Chinese government to subvert
the religion. Maybe it'll work and prove me wrong.

------
sexy_seedbox
Note, this is from 2015.

